# Prozessor noch schnell genug oder PC-Neukauf?



## Painkiller168 (14. Januar 2014)

Mein Gaming-PC ist jetzt ziemlich genau 2 Jahre alt.

Verbaut ist ein i7-2600K @ 3,4 GHz, dazu eine Geforce GTX 760 (Austauschkarte nach defekter GTX 580) und 8 GB Ram. 

Für dieses Jahr steht also ein Upgrade an, nur ist die Frage ob ich lieber einen neuen PC (inkl. neuem Prozessor) kaufen sollte, oder ob eine bessere Grafikkarte reicht? Ich bin leider nicht aktuell am Ball und weiß nicht, was sich bei Prozessoren in den letzten 2 Jahren so getan hat.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

Der Prozessor ist optimal. Einfach eine R9 280X. GTX770, R9 290(X) oder GTX780Ti einbauen, je nach Budget und Laune.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Jo, die CPU reicht dicke noch eine ganze Weile - als Grafikkarte wären eine R9 280X oder GTX 770 das Minimum, die sind jeweils ca gleichstark und ca 25-30% schneller als eine GTX 760. 

Wenn das vlt für die 240-280€ zu wenig ist, dann geh direkt auf eine AMD R9 290 (mit leisem Lüfter derzeit ca 380-400€ und schneller als die teurere GTX 780). Die wäre dann sogar 60% schneller.


Ich würde aber so oder so einfach erst mal abwarten - es ist nicht automatisch, nur weil Du die Teile seit 2 Jahren hast - ein Upgrade nötig. Wenn ein neues Spiel nicht mehr auf den Details läufst, die DU akzeptabel findest, DANN würde ich handeln


----------



## Painkiller168 (14. Januar 2014)

Würde eine zweite 760 im SLI mehr bringen als eine 770 ? Erstere Lösung wäre ja immer noch billiger.


----------



## svd (14. Januar 2014)

Rein von der Performance her, ja. Ein GTX760 Duo schlägt eine einzelne GTX780.

Das gilt allerdings auch für den Strombedarf, in Folge evtl. auch Temperaturen und Lautstärke.

So iA heißt's, mit einem einzigen FullHD Monitor fahre man mit einer Grafikkarte am besten.
Ab höheren Auflösungen oder Multimonitor-Setups finge SLI an, Sinn zu machen.

Falls dein Netzteil vier 6-pin PCIe Anschlüsse hat und dein Mainboard mitspielt, kannst du es durchaus probieren.

Falls du mit deiner GTX760 wirklich schon unzufrieden bist, könntest du diese aber verkaufen, solange sie noch was einbringt,
was für gute Karten schon gerne 180€ (und mehr) sein können.
Falls du dann eine neue Grafikkarte mit Spielen als Beigabe erstehst, welche du für 30-50€ einfach wieder loswirst, steigst du für
vergleichsweise günstige ca. 50€ in die nächsthöhere Leistungsklasse auf.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Würde eine zweite 760 im SLI mehr bringen als eine 770 ? Erstere Lösung wäre ja immer noch billiger.


 Das hängt davon ab. Erstmal muss Dein Board überhaupt SLI können, dann ist ggf. ein stärkeres Netzteil nötig, und wenn alles stimmt, hast Du zwar in der Spitze mehr als die Leistung der GTX 770, aber es ist nie ausgeschlossen, dass Du doch mal nur wenig mehr Leistung als mit nur einer GTX 760 hast, manchmal bockt ein Spiel sogar völlig, und es können auch Mini-Ruckler auftreten.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Würde eine zweite 760 im SLI mehr bringen als eine 770 ? Erstere Lösung wäre ja immer noch billiger.


 
Es gibt eine alte Regel: Multi-GPU ist nur für den absoluten High-End Bereich. Man paart normalerweise nur die besten Modelle einer Baureihe für maximale Performance. Solange man noch mit einer Single-GPU Lösung die gleiche Leistung oder sogar eine bessere Lösung erreichen kann, ist das immer die besser Lösung....

Auch wenn es geringfügig billiger ist: lass das mit SLI sein. Das kostet nur eine Menge Strom und funktioniert nicht bei jedem Spiel reibungslos.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt eine alte Regel: Multi-GPU ist nur für den absoluten High-End Bereich. Man paart normalerweise nur die besten Modelle einer Baureihe für maximale Performance.


 Das stimmt aber nicht so pauschal. Man MACHT es zwar eher im HighEnd-Bereich, aber das eher, weil es eher Hardwarefreaks sind, die sich das "trauen" bzw. die überhaupt bei dem Thema bescheid wissen  und weil jemand, der aus Spargründen überlegt, ob 2 "günstigere" Karten nicht besser sind als eine teure, idR dann spätestens beim Netzteil und dem nötigen Mainboard merkt, dass die Rechnung dann doch nicht mehr so gut aussieht. 

Aber es kann je nach Preislage trotzdem durchaus rein von Preis-Leistung her sinnvoll sein, zwei Mittelklasse-Karten zu koppeln. Den Fall gab es immer wieder mal. Und wenn man schon eine "Mittelklasse"-Karte hat, kann es ebenfalls durchaus noch interessant sein - MEISTENS scheitert es dabei dann aber an den Kosten des oft nötigen neuen Netzteils oder auch an den Kosten des Strombedarfs, die der Interessent im Vorfeld nicht bedacht hat. 

Wobei sich das je nach Userverhalten auch in Grenzen hält: JEDEN tag 2 Std zocken mit 200W mehr als "nötig", das sind am Jahresende dann auch "nur" ca 35€ mehr


 Ich selber halte davon vor allem deswegen aber nichts, weil ich keinen Bock auf die Konfiguration und evlt. Probleme hab. Selbst wenn ich 3.000 geschenkt bekommen würde, würde ich nicht zwei Top-Karten in einem PC koppeln


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Januar 2014)

Dein Prozessor nutzt die Gamestar meine ich noch für Benchmarks und erklärt vor jedem Artikel, dass das in Ordnung ist, weil sich im Prozessormarkt kaum was getan hat. Also sei beruhigt 

Ich würde auch eine GTX 770 kaufen. Du meintest zwar eine zweite GTX 760 wäre günstiger, allerdings sicher nicht, wenn du deine 760 verkaufst. Und dann kommen alle oben genannten Probleme dazu...


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nicht so pauschal. Man MACHT es zwar eher im HighEnd-Bereich, aber das eher, weil es eher Hardwarefreaks sind, die sich das "trauen" bzw. die überhaupt bei dem Thema bescheid wissen  und weil jemand, der aus Spargründen überlegt, ob 2 "günstigere" Karten nicht besser sind als eine teure, idR dann spätestens beim Netzteil und dem nötigen Mainboard merkt, dass die Rechnung dann doch nicht mehr so gut aussieht.
> 
> Aber es kann je nach Preislage trotzdem durchaus rein von Preis-Leistung her sinnvoll sein, zwei Mittelklasse-Karten zu koppeln. Den Fall gab es immer wieder mal. Und wenn man schon eine "Mittelklasse"-Karte hat, kann es ebenfalls durchaus noch interessant sein - MEISTENS scheitert es dabei dann aber an den Kosten des oft nötigen neuen Netzteils oder auch an den Kosten des Strombedarfs, die der Interessent im Vorfeld nicht bedacht hat.
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem sind nicht nur die Kosten, sondern dass einige Spiele Multi-GPU einfach nicht richtig nutzen bzw. es Treiberprobleme usw gibt. SLI und Crossfire sind solche Nischenmärkte, da wird zuletzt drauf optimiert. Wer einfach nur entspannt zocken will, der ist damit einfach nicht gut beraten. Das ist für Leute, die es verschmerzen können, dass ihre zweite GTX 780 nicht unterstützt wird zu Release.... 

Außerdem berechnen viele Leute nicht, dass man seine bisherige Karte auch noch verkaufen kann und damit eine einzelne Single-GPU Karte billiger ist als wenn man sich eine zweite Mittelklassekarte kauft....

Bestes Beispiel ist meine HD 7870. Die kostet immer noch 190-200€ neu. Gebraucht kann ich die noch gut für 130-150€ verkaufen bei Ebay. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine neue 280X holen würde für 260€ und davon die 145€ abziehe für den Verkauf, komme ich nur noch auf 115€, was deutlich billiger ist eine zweite neue HD 7870. Selbst wenn ich meine HD 7870 nur für 80€ loswerden würde, würde es sich noch eher lohnen, die 280X zu kaufen, rein von den Anschaffungskosten her. Bei Nvidia Karten ist das auch nicht anders bei 760 und 770...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Außerdem berechnen viele Leute nicht, dass man seine bisherige Karte auch noch verkaufen kann und damit eine einzelne Single-GPU Karte billiger ist als wenn man sich eine zweite Mittelklassekarte kauft....


 ich sagte ja: je nach Preislage. Es gibt/gab aber auch immer wieder Fälle, in denen sogar ein NEUkauf zweier Karten für zB 500€ + ausreichendes Netzteil für 100€, also 600€ stärker war als selbst eine 800€-Karte, oder auch 2x ne Karte zu 150€ schneller als eine zu 400€


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht nur die Kosten, sondern dass einige Spiele Multi-GPU einfach nicht richtig nutzen bzw. es Treiberprobleme usw gibt. SLI und Crossfire sind solche Nischenmärkte, da wird zuletzt drauf optimiert. Wer einfach nur entspannt zocken will, der ist damit einfach nicht gut beraten. Das ist für Leute, die es verschmerzen können, dass ihre zweite GTX 780 nicht unterstützt wird zu Release....
> 
> Außerdem berechnen viele Leute nicht, dass man seine bisherige Karte auch noch verkaufen kann und damit eine einzelne Single-GPU Karte billiger ist als wenn man sich eine zweite Mittelklassekarte kauft....
> 
> Bestes Beispiel ist meine HD 7870. Die kostet immer noch 190-200€ neu. Gebraucht kann ich die noch gut für 130-150€ verkaufen bei Ebay. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine neue 280X holen würde für 260€ und davon die 145€ abziehe für den Verkauf, komme ich nur noch auf 115€, was deutlich billiger ist eine zweite neue HD 7870. Selbst wenn ich meine HD 7870 nur für 80€ loswerden würde, würde es sich noch eher lohnen, die 280X zu kaufen, rein von den Anschaffungskosten her. Bei Nvidia Karten ist das auch nicht anders bei 760 und 770...


 
Generell stimme ich da mit dir über ein, auch wenn die 7er Karten von AMD ja eine Art von Sonderfll sind, da die den Preissturzt nicht mitgemacht haben. Für 190€ bekommt man ja schon locker ne 270X


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Generell stimme ich da mit dir über ein, auch wenn die 7er Karten von AMD ja eine Art von Sonderfll sind, da die den Preissturzt nicht mitgemacht haben. Für 190€ bekommt man ja schon locker ne 270X


 
Eine 270X ist ja eine etwas aufgebohrte HD7870...


----------



## Painkiller168 (14. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber halte davon vor allem deswegen aber nichts, weil ich keinen Bock auf die Konfiguration und evlt. Probleme hab. Selbst wenn ich 3.000 geschenkt bekommen würde, würde ich nicht zwei Top-Karten in einem PC koppeln


 
Aber um zB bei BF4 im Conquest mit 64 Spielern nie unter die 60 FPS zu geraten (bei allen Einstellungen auf Ultra und 4x MSAA) reicht doch zB eine Single-GPU gar nicht aus, oder? Zumindest hört man meistens, dass auch eine 780Ti (o.ä.) öfter Framedrops auf 50 oder weniger hat, was man bei einem Multiplayer-Shooter ja sofort merkt. (Ich spiele aktuell keine Shooter auf dem PC, das soll nur ein Beispiel sein.)

Im Prinzip brauche ich aktuell eigentlich nicht wirklich neue Grafikkarte (zwischen brauchen und "nice to have" ist immer ein Unterschied, das ist klar) da ich auf dem PC derzeit ohnehin meistens Diablo 3 spiele und die nächsten Monate auch noch gut mit der PS4 beschäftigt bin. Zu Weihnachten 2014 kann man ja dann über einen PC-Neukauf nachdenken. Ich hätte ja schon gut Lust, mir zur Abwechslung mal so eine richtige Kampfmaschine zu kaufen: http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=373&products_id=8535

Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ungenügend, schon klar, aber das Ding dürfte ja eigentlich fast die gesamte Konsolengeneration der PS4/Xbox One (die ich mal mit 5 Jahren ansetzen würde) gut durchhalten oder? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in 5 Jahren auf der PS4 ein Spiel erscheint, auf dessen PC-Version nicht deutlich bessere Grafik (vor allem wenn man sich auf 1080p beschränkt) mit dem verlinkten System möglich wäre. Konsolenoptimierung hin oder her.


----------



## LordCrash (14. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Aber um zB bei BF4 im Conquest mit 64 Spielern nie unter die 60 FPS zu geraten (bei allen Einstellungen auf Ultra und 4x MSAA) reicht doch zB eine Single-GPU gar nicht aus, oder? Zumindest hört man meistens, dass auch eine 780Ti (o.ä.) öfter Framedrops auf 50 oder weniger hat, was man bei einem Multiplayer-Shooter ja sofort merkt. (Ich spiele aktuell keine Shooter auf dem PC, das soll nur ein Beispiel sein.)


 
Wer im Ultra-High-End Bereich spielen will und für den Geld keine Rolle spielt, der ist natürlich mit einer Multi-GPU Lösung schon gut beraten. Das dürfte aber dann doch eher die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Aber um zB bei BF4 im Conquest mit 64 Spielern nie unter die 60 FPS zu geraten (bei allen Einstellungen auf Ultra und 4x MSAA) reicht doch zB eine Single-GPU gar nicht aus, oder? Zumindest hört man meistens, dass auch eine 780Ti (o.ä.) öfter Framedrops auf 50 oder weniger hat, was man bei einem Multiplayer-Shooter ja sofort merkt. (Ich spiele aktuell keine Shooter auf dem PC, das soll nur ein Beispiel sein.)


 Mag sein, aber wer will das bzw. warum sollte das sinnvoll sein?

Wer Shooter "ernsthaft" im Multiplayer spielt und sich in den Kopf gesetzt hat, dass es auf keinen Fall unter 60 FPS fallen darf, weil man sonst sofort das Match verliert  der wird dann einfach nicht mit SO hohen Details spielen. Das siehst Du doch eh nicht beim Gamen, ob du da nun Ultra 4x MSAA oder "Nur" hoch und 2x MSAA hast. Und viele "Profis" spielen sogar absichtlich mit recht niedrigen Details, damit sie mehr FPS haben. 

Und sowieso sind diese "Ultra"-Angaben kein Maßstab, der Dir zeigt, in welcher Einstellungen ein Game spielbar sein sollte - bei Ultra leben sich die Entwickler oft sinnlos aus, nur um zu zeigen, dass ihre Engine so stark ist, dass selbst eine HighEnd-Karte einbricht. Man könnte diesen Modus auch einfach weglassen und "hoch" in "Ultra" umbenennen, dann würde "Ultra" plötzlich auch mit ner 200€-Karte super laufen... und einen Modus einbauen, der jede Karte in die Knie zwingt, könnte man bei so gut wie jedem Spiel absichtlich forcieren  





> Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ungenügend, schon klar, aber das Ding dürfte ja eigentlich fast die gesamte Konsolengeneration der PS4/Xbox One (die ich mal mit 5 Jahren ansetzen würde) gut durchhalten oder? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in 5 Jahren auf der PS4 ein Spiel erscheint, auf dessen PC-Version nicht deutlich bessere Grafik (vor allem wenn man sich auf 1080p beschränkt) mit dem verlinkten System möglich wäre. Konsolenoptimierung hin oder her.


 Wenn Du einen Geld scheissenden Esel zu Hause hast und es Dir mega wichtig ist, bei maximalen Details mehr als 60 FPS zu haben (wobei selbst das nicht garantiert ist, weil man eben nie weiß, was manche Entwickler für einen Protz-Modus in ihr Spiel einbauen), dann nimm das Ding halt.  Aber so ein PC ist halt trotzdem nicht mal doppelt so schnell, als wenn Du in Deinen jetzigen PC einfach nur eine AMD R9 290 für 400€ einbauen würdest. EINE GTX 780 Ti ist nämlich vlt 15% schneller als die R9 290, wenn es hochkommt. Und im SLI gewinnst Du erfahrungsgemäß so um die 60%, d.h. 2x GTX 780 Ti = 1,15 * 1,6 = 1,84, also ca 84% schneller als eine R9 290... d.h. du zahlst 2300€ mehr für 84% mehr Leistung. Wenn Du in Deinem PC SLI/Crossfire nutzen kannst UND es Dir ach so wichtig ist mit der Grafikpower, dann würde ich wenn überhaupt halt selber ein SLI/Crossfire aus zwei R9 290 oder zwei GTX 780 machen (das bisschen, was eine bzw zwei GTX 780 Ti noch mehr bringen, ist den Aufpreis auf keinen Fall wert)

Die CPU in dem PC ist zB für Games bislang so gut wie kein bisschen stärker als Deine CPU, aber sauteuer. Da macht es viel mehr Sinn, dass Du Deine behältst bis die WIRKLICH mal der Grund dafür wird, dass Du trotz massiver Grafikkarten-Power nicht mehr über zb 50 FPS kommst.


Von dem Preis des one-PCs könntest Du ja beinah 4 Jahre lang jedes Jahr nen komplett neuen PC für 800€ kaufen, und das reicht aller Erfahrung nach immer für hohe Details aus. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass Du mit dem Geld locker auch einfach den PC super alle 1-2 Jahre aufrüsten könntest.

Und du hattest ja jetzt auch "nur" eine GTX 580, die hatte Dir doch auch gereicht - wieso willst Du also jetzt plötzlich so eine Monster-Power? ^^ Einer GTX 580, als die neu war, entspricht heute vlt eine R9 290 oder GTX 780.


----------



## Painkiller168 (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nicht vor, mir den PC zu kaufen.  Ich hätte nur Lust, Ende des Jahres (also in 11 Monaten) mal eine Maschine dieser Preisklasse zu kaufen. Bis dahin würde dieser PC dann wohl eh mit zwei Geforce GTX 880 (?) angeboten werden.

Geld spielt zwar schon eine Rolle, aber ich habe den "Vorteil" dass Gaming bereits mein teuerstes Hobby ist. Und das ist ja immer noch ein ziemlich günstiges im Vergleich zu dem was andere Leute so treiben.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

Man kann auch ein QUAD-SLI bauen....


----------



## Painkiller168 (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein QUAD-SLI bauen....


 
Nein, ganz übertreiben muss man es dann auch wieder nicht. "Normales" Highend reicht.


----------



## LordCrash (15. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Nein, ganz übertreiben muss man es dann auch wieder nicht. "Normales" Highend reicht.


Ein GTX 780Ti SLI-Verbund ist auch schon kein "normales" High-End mehr....


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Eine 270X ist ja eine etwas aufgebohrte HD7870...


 
Ich dachte bisweilen, es sei eher eine 7950 boost  aber Naja, irgendwas in der Richtung halt


----------



## Painkiller168 (16. Januar 2014)

Wieviel Frames meint ihr denn würde mein PC aktuell bei BF 4 auf Ultra schaffen? Bei BF 3 kam ich mit der GTX 580 (die ja dann defekt war und für die vom Händler eine 760 bekommen habe) auf 50-60, wohlgemerkt auf Ultra und sogar 4x MSAA. Der PC war ja, als BF 3 erschien, ziemlich High-End und die Engine ist ja dieselbe geblieben.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Wieviel Frames meint ihr denn würde mein PC aktuell bei BF 4 auf Ultra schaffen? Bei BF 3 kam ich mit der GTX 580 (die ja dann defekt war und für die vom Händler eine 760 bekommen habe) auf 50-60, wohlgemerkt auf Ultra und sogar 4x MSAA. Der PC war ja, als BF 3 erschien, ziemlich High-End und die Engine ist ja dieselbe geblieben.



Die Engine ist nicht die gleiche, es ist die weiterentwickelte Frostbite 3. Bei BF3 war es noch Version 2. 


 Deine Karte sollte für etwas über 40 FPS auf Ultra reichen, siehe auch [Update] Battlefield 4 im Test: Benchmarks von 20 Grafikkarten, Qualitätsstufen und Ultra HD im Video  die  GTX 770 steht ja mit drin, die AMD R8 280X entsprich etwa der GTX 770 oder auch der in der Tabelle stehenden AMD 7970 *GE*, und mit ner R9 290 wärst Du wiederum ca da, wo in der Tabelle die GTX 780 ist, evlt auch was drüber. Wobei BF4 bald "Mantle" unterstützt, und das können nur AMD-Karten. Damit könnte es dann einen deutlichen Schub für Karten wie die R9 280X und 290 geben, weil Mantle vereinfacht gesagt ne Technik ist, bei der das Spiel viel direkter und somit effizienter mit der Grafikkarte kommuniziert.


----------



## Painkiller168 (16. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info, gut 40 FPS würden mir zumindest vorerst eigentlich reichen. Macht es einen Unterschied, dass ich eine OC-Version (Gigabyte Windforce 3X) habe, die auf 1085 MHz getaktet ist?

Ich würde vermutlich auch nicht mit 4x MSAA spielen, evtl. nur 2x oder FXAA. Mir wäre nur wichtig, dass es ähnlich flüssig läuft wie auf der PS4 (die offiziell mit 60 FPS angegeben ist, aber das ist Augenwischerei, die 60 FPS werden nur in der Kampagne oder in Spielmodi mit wenig Spielern erreicht, im Conquest droppt das oft auf 30-40), dabei aber besser aussieht. Und das sollte ja (was eigentlich traurig für die die neue Konsolengeneration ist) mit einer GTX 760 noch locker drin sein, denke ich?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

Jo, da hast Du nochmal etwas mehr Leistung - jetzt nicht grad plötzlich 20% mehr   aber so 10% können drin sein und vor allem ein besseres "Abfedern" der Frame-Drops.

 Und grad MSAA frisst halt viel, das wäre gut, wenn du es da nicht übertreibst. Und ich denke, dass Du es schöner als auf der Konsole bei nicht zu wenig FPS spielen können wirst, und FALLS nicht, dann wäre bei Preis-Leistung und für einen wirklich größeren Leistungsschub eine AMD R9 290 an sich das vernünftigste, obwohl auch eine GTX 770 / AMD R9 280X schon 25% mehr liefern kann (da du da auch sehr günstig übertaktete Varianten bekommst, bleibe der Abstand aus den og. Benchmarks auch zu Deiner OC-760 der gleiche).

 Und selbst auf "nur" hohen Details sieht es schon besser aus als auf der PS, d.h. für mehr FPS kannst du auch hoch spielen, ohne dass Du wirklich nen Unterschied zu "Ultra" sehen solltest - kannst das ja einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Painkiller168 (17. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und selbst auf "nur" hohen Details sieht es schon besser aus als auf der PS, d.h. für mehr FPS kannst du auch hoch spielen, ohne dass Du wirklich nen Unterschied zu "Ultra" sehen solltest - kannst das ja einfach mal ausprobieren.


 
Ich baue da vor allem auf die Full HD Auflösung, denn auf der PS4 wird es ja nur in 900p berechnet und auf der Xbox One gar nur in 720p. Die Texturen der Konsolenfassung entsprechen allerdings tatsächlich der Ultra-Einstellung, der Rest (wie zu lesen ist) "High". Kantenglättung ist dafür auf der Konsole wohl "nur" FXAA. 

Und ich muss sagen, auf einem 40+ Zoll Full HD Fernseher fällt es schon (negativ) auf, dass es nicht native 1080p sind, selbst bei der PS4-Version. Weiter entfernte Kanten flimmern dort doch recht stark, ich will gar nicht wissen wie das auf der Xbox One erst aussehen muss.

Danke für deine guten Grafikkarten-Tipps, ich werde mich da mal umschauen und dann eventuell schon sehr bald aufrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Ich baue da vor allem auf die Full HD Auflösung, denn auf der PS4 wird es ja nur in 900p berechnet und auf der Xbox One gar nur in 720p. Die Texturen der Konsolenfassung entsprechen allerdings tatsächlich der Ultra-Einstellung, der Rest (wie zu lesen ist) "High". Kantenglättung ist dafür auf der Konsole wohl "nur" FXAA.


 jo, aber "effektiv" ist halt wegen der geringeren Auflösung die "Ultra"-Textur bei der PS4 sicher nicht besser als die "high" am PC per FullHD    ich bin nicht sicher, es kann sogar sein, dass die Textur auch bei "hoch" die gleiche wie bei "Ultra" ist und es andere, minimale Dinge sind, die bei Ultra "besser" sind.

 Aber offenbar hast Du da genau nachgesehen, d.h. du wirst das schon gut wissen.


----------



## Painkiller168 (17. Januar 2014)

Sprichst du eigtl. von der R9 290 (die anscheinend kaum mehr verfügbar ist?) oder der R9 290X ? Letztere scheint ja deutlich schneller und teurer zu sein.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (17. Januar 2014)

Wir sprechen von der 290 Non X, die ja alleine schon schneller ist als eine 780er.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Sprichst du eigtl. von der R9 290 (die anscheinend kaum mehr verfügbar ist?) oder der R9 290X ? Letztere scheint ja deutlich schneller und teurer zu sein.



Die ohne X, und die mit X ist auf keinen Fall "deutlich" schneller, sondern die ist etwa so schnell wie die 290x im "Quiet"-Modus. Die ohne X ist etwas neuer, das wird vlt. deswegen nur ein bisschen länger dauern als bei der X-Version, bis es die überall gut zu haben gibt. Aber es gibt auch die R9 290 in manchen Läden bereit mit dem leiseren Kühler auf Lager, kostet dann derzeit ca. 400€, bei caseking zB MIT BF4 für 420€ (von Gigabyte)


----------



## Painkiller168 (17. Januar 2014)

Achso, okay.

Übrigens: Was haben die in den Benchmarks dort eigentlich getestet? Habe nun BF4 für den PC und mit Ultra-Einstellungen + 4x MSAA erreiche ich im 64 Spieler Conquest 45-55 FPS ziemlich konstant. Auf den kleinen Team Deathmatch-Maps komme ich auf 60 FPS, quasi ohne Drops. Klar würde es sich mit einer zB 770 noch einen Tick flüssiger spielen, aber angesichts meines Ergebnisses erscheint mir alles darüber für BF 4, was ja doch die Grafikreferenz darstellt, sogar schon überdimensioniert.

Ist das nicht eigentlich peinlich für die Spielebranche? Mein PC ist immerhin gut 2 Jahre alt (damaliger Preis knapp 1500 €) und packt das neueste Grafikreferenz-Spiel, welches zudem die Einführung einer neuen Konsolengeneration begleitet, auf maximalen Einstellungen flüssig... Ich war schon überrascht (und ehrlich gesagt skeptisch), als die Geforce Software mir nach der Installation von BF4 direkt die maximalen Einstellungen empfohlen hat. Das Spiel selber setzt die Einstellungen bei "Auto" auf Hoch, aber das ist wohl auch so eingestellt, dass man immer 60+ FPS hat.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

Painkiller168 schrieb:


> Achso, okay.
> 
> Übrigens: Was haben die in den Benchmarks dort eigentlich getestet? Habe nun BF4 für den PC und mit Ultra-Einstellungen + 4x MSAA erreiche ich im 64 Spieler Conquest 45-55 FPS ziemlich konstant. Auf den kleinen Team Deathmatch-Maps komme ich auf 60 FPS, quasi ohne Drops. Klar würde es sich mit einer zB 770 noch einen Tick flüssiger spielen, aber angesichts meines Ergebnisses erscheint mir alles darüber für BF 4, was ja doch die Grafikreferenz darstellt, sogar schon überdimensioniert.


 Ich vermute die haben da eine ganz bestimmte Sequenz des Spiel getestet. Es geht da auch mehr darum, welche Karte wieviel besser ist als die andere und _nicht_ darum, ob Karte XY nun im GESAMTEN Spiel im Schnitt einen bestimmten FPS-Wert schafft. 



> Ist das nicht eigentlich peinlich für die Spielebranche? Mein PC ist immerhin gut 2 Jahre alt (damaliger Preis knapp 1500 €) und packt das neueste Grafikreferenz-Spiel, welches zudem die Einführung einer neuen Konsolengeneration begleitet, auf maximalen Einstellungen flüssig...


 nö, das ist peinlich, weil 1500€ an sich "High End" ist und es dann ganz logisch ist, dass der nicht schon nach 2 Jahren versagt. "nur" so ca 2 Jahre "halten" eher PCs für ca 700-800€. Es wäre IMHO eher peinlich, wenn man als Durchschnittsuser quasi jährlich nen neuen PC kaufen MUSS und selbst mit nem High-End-PC schon nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr weiterkommt  

und es ist an sich im Vergleich zum PC halt rel. peinlich, was die Konsolenhersteller jetzt abliefern, wenn man bedenkt, dass das dann ja auch für viele Jahre der Standard sein wird. Aber man muss halt nen Kompromiss aus Leistung, Preis und Lautstärke machen. Subventioniert wäre ja noch eine Konsole mit ner Leistung ähnlich der GTX 760 für vlt 500-600€ drin, aber diese Hardware in einem kleinen Konsolengehäuse, da wäre sicher eine ziemlich laut Lüftung nötig.


Und die GTX 760 ist halt aktuell immer noch EHER Oberklasse als MIttelklasse, auch wenn es inzwischen natürlich schon mehrere bessere Modelle gibt.


----------

